# ايه اللى بتساله كل يوم لنفسك؟؟



## nasa (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*ماهو السؤال الذي تسأله كل يوم لنفسك .؟*



ياشباب كلنا نشعر يوميا في حياتنا الكثير من الأسئلة .؟


البعض نعرف له أجابة ولكن هناك .؟


أيضا ما لا نعرف له إجابة أو نعرفها ولكن لا نحب . أن نواجه بها أنفسنا وبرغم كل شئ نتمنى الإجابة عليها .؟ :a82: :a82:


ما هو السؤال التي تسأله لنفسك دائما .؟


وتتمنى في يوم الإجابة عليه .؟


أو مجموعة أسئلة تتمنى إجابتها .؟

*ياترى انت بقى بتسال نفسك ايه كل يوم وايه السؤال اللى محيرك؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع حبيبي...

الرب يبارك عمرك...

يبقى نشوف تعليق الاخوة...


----------



## انريكي (11 نوفمبر 2010)

سوألي كل يوم ايكون

لي كل ما اتقرب من الرب خطوه تاني يوم ارجع عشر خطوات الى الوراء

ومش عارف اجاوب على هذا السوال

موضوع جميل ومهم

الرب يباركك


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا​ 
تسلم ايدك​ 
بالنسبة ليا انا بسأل نفسي كل يوم​ 
ليه بنقدر ناس مايستاهلوش اصلا اننا نتعامل معاهم ومع ذلك بنفتقدهم ونسأل عنهم رغم قسوة قلوبهم​ 
ليه مبقاش في حب حقيقي ولا في صداقة حقيقة بين الناس وبعضها​ 
ليه دايما بنشوف اللي يتعبنا ونجري عليه​ 

كل دي اسئلة بتدور في بالي طول الوقت​


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

أتحبني؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (11 نوفمبر 2010)

*سؤال بسأله دايما هو : 
انت نسيتني ولا ايه ؟؟؟​*


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بالنسبة ليا انا بسأل نفسي كل يوم​
> ليه بنقدر ناس مايستاهلوش اصلا اننا نتعامل معاهم ومع ذلك بنفتقدهم ونسأل عنهم رغم قسوة قلوبهم​
> ليه مبقاش في حب حقيقي ولا في صداقة حقيقة بين الناس وبعضها​
> ليه دايما بنشوف اللي يتعبنا ونجري عليه​
> ...


روعة يا روزي...

كلامك وحده موضوع منفصل...


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بصراحة اسئلة كثيرة ان بدأت بسرها لا ولن انتهي... عل سبيل المثال:

ليه الانانية عند الشخص فلان؟؟؟

ليه الكذب مع العلم ان الحقيقة ستظهر...

ليه الخداع...

الخيانة ليه تستفيد منها بايه...

ليه كل ما تقرب من شخص يبعد عنك ونفس الشخص كل ما تبعد عنه يقرب منك؟؟؟

طب ليه؟؟؟


----------



## ميرنا (11 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه خطة ربنا لحياتى


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> روعة يا روزي...
> 
> كلامك وحده موضوع منفصل...


 

ميرسي ليك يا جو

ربنا يخليك

بس فعلا ده اللي بيحصل

وهتلاقي كتير اوي بيمروا بنفس الموضوع ومحتارين في الاجابه


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> بصراحة اسئلة كثيرة ان بدأت بسرها لا ولن انتهي... عل سبيل المثال:
> 
> ليه الانانية عند الشخص فلان؟؟؟
> 
> ...


 

فعلا يا جو دي كلها اسئلة مهمه جدا 

بس للاسف ملهاش اجابه


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> فعلا يا جو دي كلها اسئلة مهمه جدا
> 
> بس للاسف ملهاش اجابه


 انا عندي الاجابة...


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> انا عندي الاجابة...


 

اوك يلا غششنا بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## christianbible5 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> اوك يلا غششنا بقي ههههههههههههه


 حب الذات...

الانانية...

لما الواحد يبقى خايف يخسر شريك يبقى يقرب منه ولما يحس نفسه متمكن يبتعد ولما يلاقي نفسه هيخسره يقرب من تاني... يفضل على الحالة دي لحد ما يلاقي شخص آخر... بعد ذلك يأخذ قراره...

همه الوحيد ان لا يتأثر او يحزن كونه اناني...


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

اللى بسأله لنفسى كل يوم 

ليه كـــل ده ؟؟؟ 
ده انا عايز حاجه صح مش طالب حاجه غلط ولا عيب ؟؟ 
ياريت الدنيا كانت احسن كان هيبقى كل حاجه افضل ؟؟ 
ليه مانحبش الخير لغيرنا ؟؟
ليه مافيش حد بيراعى شعور غيره ؟؟
ليه الانانيه ؟؟ 
ليه لما بنشوف غيرنا بينجح بنحقد عليه ؟؟
ليه الحســــد ؟؟ 
إلى متى سنقول ليــــــــه !!! 
وهكذا تساؤلاتى لم ولن تنتهى 
شكرا على موضوعك​


----------



## روزي86 (11 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> حب الذات...
> 
> الانانية...
> 
> ...


 

اهااااااااااا كلام صعب يا جو لكنه حقيقي وبيحصل


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بسأل نفسى بردوا كل يوم 
ليه الحاجه اللى فى ايد غيرنا ديما حلوه وبنبص عليها ​


----------



## kalimooo (12 نوفمبر 2010)

لا اسأل شيء لانه اسئلتي كلها

قد سبق وجاوب عليها  الكتاب المقدس

فقط  انتظر ما سيقرره لي لانه يعلم

اكثر مني حاجاتي ومصلحتي الشخصية

والروحية..

شكرا للموضوع اختى nasa

الرب يباركك


----------



## nasa (12 نوفمبر 2010)

ياشباب بجد انا مبسوطه كتييييييييييير باهتمامكم ومشاركتكم معايا 
بجد ميرسى كتييييييييييييييييييييير جدااااااااااااااااااا انا بقى فى اسئله كتيره فى دماغى بس فعلا مش لاقيه ليها اى اجابه وتعبانى جدا
ليه اكتر ناس بنحبهم ونقرب منهم بجد ويكونوا  اكتر من اخت ليك وفيهم طيبه وحب بلا نهاااااايه نفتقدهم خاااااااالص ليه واشمعنى دى اة هى مش تغلى على يسوع بس ليه وليه دلوقتى بدرى كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## Rosetta (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*لييييييييه كل شيء حلو عمره قصير؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## marcelino (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليه الصراحه بتوجع ؟*

*ليه دايما بكتشف انى لو كدبت وخدعت اللى قدامى هتكون معاملته احسن من انى *

*أصارحه بالحقيقه ..*

*ليه ؟*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسأل نفسي كل يوم

أنا عايز ايه ​*


----------



## marmora jesus (12 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عملت ايه لكل ده ؟
هو انا استاهل اللي بيحصلي ؟
ليه احب واوفي ويتغدر بيا ؟
ليه ابقي علي اللي حوليا ويسيبوني لوحدي ؟​


----------



## mina_picasso (19 نوفمبر 2010)

marmora jesus قال:


> انا عملت ايه لكل ده ؟
> هو انا استاهل اللي بيحصلي ؟
> ليه احب واوفي ويتغدر بيا ؟
> ليه ابقي علي اللي حوليا ويسيبوني لوحدي ؟​



*تقريبا دي نفس اللي انا عايز اقولة ؟؟؟​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ايه اللي جري في الدنيا صفات الناس الكويسة بقيت وحشة واللي وحش بقا دلوقتي كويس*​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا مين؟؟؟*

*هههههه...*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*انا فين؟؟؟*

*ههههههه...*


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*بجد السؤال الوحيد اللي اسأله لنفسي...*

*يا ترى ممكن الاقي صديق؟؟؟*


----------



## روزي86 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

اممممممممم

بتسألي تقولي ايه لنفسك يابت يا روزي

ايه ايه

اهااااااااااااا

نو ولا حاجه ههههههههههه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه الناس مش قد الثقة اللى بنديهالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> ليه الناس مش قد الثقة اللى بنديهالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​


*سؤال كبييييييييييييييييييير...*

*وين راح طوم؟؟؟*

*ههههه...*

*توقيعك كان كتير حلو...*

*ربنا يباركك...*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+Bent El3dra+ قال:


> ليه الناس مش قد الثقة اللى بنديهالها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> ​




:big29::big29:​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> *سؤال كبييييييييييييييييييير...*
> 
> *وين راح طوم؟؟؟*
> 
> ...


هههههههههههههه
ساعتين فى mbc 3 وييجى علطول
​


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ميرسى ليكم كتير اوى 
طب دلوقتى كلنا سالنا اسئله كتيره
ياترى فى حد يقدر يجاوب على سؤال من الاسئله دى؟؟؟ 
فى حد لاقى حل لكل ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟
مممممممممممممممممممم
وكمان فى سؤال نفسى الاقى ليه اجابه بجد
هو انا ممكن الاقى صديقه بجد صديقه حقيقيه ولا كلهم بقوا شبه بعض ولا كله بيقول يالا نفسى وبس ومش مهم اى حد تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## MIKEL MIK (20 نوفمبر 2010)

nasa قال:


> هو انا ممكن الاقى صديقه بجد صديقه حقيقيه ولا كلهم بقوا شبه بعض ولا كله بيقول يالا نفسى وبس ومش مهم اى حد تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟




*انتي رديتي ع نفسك ​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 نوفمبر 2010)

> هو انا ممكن الاقى صديقه بجد صديقه حقيقيه ولا كلهم بقوا شبه بعض ولا كله بيقول يالا نفسى وبس ومش مهم اى حد تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


حبيبتى اكيييييييد ممكن تلاقى 
الاصحاب الحقيقيين مش خلصوا ولا مش بقوا موجودين لا بالعكس فى كتير 
احنا اللى محتاجين نختااااااار صح 
​


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *انتي رديتي ع نفسك ​*



ماهو المشكله انى عارفه الرد بس كنت اتمنى الاقى اجابه مختلفه كنت بحسب فى بس انا اللى مش لسه لاقيتهم 
طب ليه بقوا كلهم كده ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ طب والناس تقدر تعيش من غير صداقه حقيقيه؟؟؟


----------



## nasa (20 نوفمبر 2010)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> حبيبتى اكيييييييد ممكن تلاقى
> الاصحاب الحقيقيين مش خلصوا ولا مش بقوا موجودين لا بالعكس فى كتير
> احنا اللى محتاجين نختااااااار صح
> ​



صدقينى مش فى ولو لاقيتى فهم قليلين جداااااااااااااااااااااااا  تقريبا صعب تلاقيهم 
واللى بجد تلاقيه صديق بيروح من غير مايرجع تانى ربنا بيختاره بدرى يمكن علشان هو كويس فعلا  مش عارفه


----------



## christianbible5 (20 نوفمبر 2010)

*ليه يا رب في ناس مساكين؟؟؟*

*بجد مش كل يوم لكن اغلب الاوقات يطرق على ذهني هذا السؤال...*


----------



## marmora jesus (29 نوفمبر 2010)

ليه الغاليين بيبانوا في الاخر مش غاليين ؟
معقول في ناس علشان نفسها غيرها يموت وفي ناس بتموت وبتعيش غيرها ناس تانيين ؟​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (29 نوفمبر 2010)

بسأل نفسى الناس ليييييييييييييييه مش بتحس بحب غيرها ليهم
اذا كان صاحب ولا حبيب
​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (30 نوفمبر 2010)

*بسأل نفسي كل يوم

أنت عايز أيه ؟​*


----------



## marmora jesus (30 نوفمبر 2010)

ايه حكمتك يارب ان التلاتة يكونوا في حياتي ؟​


----------



## meero (1 ديسمبر 2010)

يارب ايه خطتك لحياتى ؟
يارب انت عايز ايه منى ؟
يارب ليه بيحصل كدا معاى ؟
يارب ليه بتسمح بالالم دا ؟
يارب ايه نهاية اللى بيحصل فى حياتى ؟
يارب ايه اللى عملته يستاهل رد الفعل دا معاى ؟
يارب يارب يارب وكتير صراع فى داخلى ومش لاقيه اجابه تريحنى


----------



## marmora jesus (1 ديسمبر 2010)

ليه بنستني الحاجة لما تضيع من ايدينا علشان نعرف قيمتها ونتمني رجوعها تاني لينا ؟​


----------



## Maroo Magdi (15 مايو 2011)

فى سؤال دايما بيجى فى بالى ليه ربنا بعد مايجى  وتقوم القيامة هنبقى ارواح مع انه حبنا واحنا بشر واتصلب واتجسد بقى بشر عشان لا نموت


----------



## lo siento_mucho (15 مايو 2011)

يا ترى يا ربي انا غلطانه و وحشه ولا لاء ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## ارووجة (15 مايو 2011)

اسئلة كتيررر بس هدول دايما بيتككروو
ليش  هالظروف اللي عم تصيرلي ؟ انا شو عملت تاتعزب لهدرجة لدرجة افكر بالانتحار حتى ارتاح؟؟
ليش الناس خلتني هيك؟ ضعيفة يأسانة انسانة تانية غير اريج الحقيقة ....؟ 
ليش انا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ليش الناس بتحب المصالح؟؟؟ 
ليش ماحدا حاسس فيي صح؟؟؟ ليش ماحدا فاهمني صح؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
ياربي انتا معي؟ الغلط فيي والا فيهن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
 =(
شكرا


----------



## Kerlos-love-Jesus (17 مايو 2011)

*هو انتي اتغيرتي ؟
ولا انتي كنتي كدة وانا كنت عبيط وفاهمك غلط ؟

*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (17 مايو 2011)

هل الرب راضى عنى


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 مايو 2011)

*ليه كل ما ابعد تقرب انت تانى ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*


----------



## أنجيلا (17 مايو 2011)

nasa قال:


> *ماهو السؤال الذي تسأله كل يوم لنفسك .؟*


* امتى هييجي اليوم اللي هموت فيه وارتاح بقى؟!*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (22 مايو 2011)

*امتى هيحصل ؟؟؟​*


----------



## Critic (22 مايو 2011)

*يا رب لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى ؟!*


----------



## تيمو (22 مايو 2011)

Critic قال:


> *يا رب لماذا كثر الذين يحزنوننى ؟!*



أما لماذا كثروا؟ هذا لأنك طيّب ، فالطيبون وحدهم من يحزنون ، لأن قساة القلب ما بتفرق معهم ..

وأما بالنسبة لمن يحزنك ، فما عاش اللي يريد أن يُحزنك عزيزي ، إنتَ بس إحكيلي مين ، وما عليك بالباقي :gun::budo:


----------



## Twin (22 مايو 2011)

*أنا فين *​


----------

